# [APP][4.0+]Backbone File Manager - Looking for alpha testers



## bkensey (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm one of the developers of a new app called Backbone File Manager. It's open source and based on CM File Manager written by Jorge Ruesga.

My partner and I have been working a on a rewrite of this project for the past 10 months or so, and I think it's finally ready for alpha testing. We're running things through the Play Store's alpha/beta manager, so I've prepared the G+ community linked below for access management. Interested testers can request an invite to the community and I'll wave you in as quickly as possible.

*What we're looking for*

I'm particularly interested in device specific bugs/feedback and in discussions with folks about their workflows. As you all know, many of the file manager apps out there aren't very #HOLOYOLO and fail to provide a polished, standards-compliant experience. Add that to the fact that managing files is inherently unintuitive and cumbersome, and you have a recipe for a bad experience. I'm hoping to address this endemic deficiency with a more intuitive experience that simplifies common workflows.

*Future Plans*

We don't yet have the features to stand toe-to-toe with apps like ES File Explorer or FX File Explorer yet, but Backbone is still pretty full featured (Root, Text Editor, Thumbnails, Usual goodies) and we're continually working to implement more features like cloud access. Rest assured, my partner and I are in this for the long haul - so you'll continue to see updates and improvements.

Once we work out enough of the bugs, we'll move this into beta/production and implement a (tentative) price of $2.99, so get it now while it's hot (and free)! My plan is to continue running the alpha channel in parallel to the beta/production releases.

*How to join*

I'm sure that many of you are familiar with the process already, but in order to download the app you have to:
1) Be a part of the community
2) Click on the link that says "Alpha test opt-in"
3) Click "Become a tester"
4) Click "Download Backbone File Manager Alpha from the Play Store" at the bottom of the page

G+ Community


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

I've sent my join request! I'm a file manager enthusiast and am a stickler for function over form so I'd be glad to run through your app. I'm not into ftp, cloud, etc, as much as having a text editor that can edit large files, browse archives including .apk files, extract and compress(of course), and mounts /system rw properly on my toro Gnex. It seems actually pretty hard to find one file manager that can handle the basics as opposed to managing cloud, Windows, and ftp files! I like to manage my Android's files!

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## bkensey (Feb 4, 2012)

shag_on_e said:


> I've sent my join request! I'm a file manager enthusiast and am a stickler for function over form so I'd be glad to run through your app. I'm not into ftp, cloud, etc, as much as having a text editor that can edit large files, browse archives including .apk files, extract and compress(of course), and mounts /system rw properly on my toro Gnex. It seems actually pretty hard to find one file manager that can handle the basics as opposed to managing cloud, Windows, and ftp files! I like to manage my Android's files!
> 
> ~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


Thanks for the interest! And thanks for giving me a sense of what your workflow is like. At this point in time the zip support is less robust than it could be, so I'm going to plan on beefing that side of things up a bit more. You're right there shouldn't be any hurdles to simply managing the actual files on your phone.


----------

